# ISxJ: externally J and internally P?



## aranae (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi all,
I am trying to figure out my mom. I have studied the enneagram and mbti theory, and I have 2 conflicting theories and I don't know which one is more correct:

The first theory I read about temperaments grouped people as SJ, SP, NT, NF, etc. 
It said the SJ people are orderly, scheduled and detailed, which my mom is. And that SP people are artistic, fun loving, and spontaneous, which my mom is not.

The second theory grouped people into groups of SF, ST, NF, NT. This theory said that introverts' J or P shows their outward orientation, but inside they are just the opposite. As an INTJ, I understand this, I'm a J on the outside and a P on the inside. But when it comes to S, it means my mom is outwardly an ISFJ and inwardly an ISFP. Which makes me laugh, cause would mean that her work space would be neat but the home would not be, which is not the case, she is a neat freak wherever she is.

She tries to do craft like things like make quilts or sew, and she's adequate.. but she gets frustrated a lot. As for how the JP thing relates to the enneagram, she's a 2w1 at an unhealthy level. She tries to appear easygoing and agreeable, but when she gets home she complains about how she didn't want to do it and she's afraid to say no and look how much busier she will be now. 
(The other day I told her it's not being "easygoing" to say yes and then complain about it later and whine that you can't say no- I said that's being codependent and dishonest)
Then I thought maybe I was too hard on her, maybe she was just trying to be Perceptive..?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

It's an interesting theory, but seems unlikely. Just because your mother chooses to be a 'neat freak' in some areas and not others doesn't alter her type through P or J. Besides such a theory, have you thought about functions? It could be she's over-using one of her dominant or supportive functions, which could give her the appearance of being inconsistent.


----------

